# Never Summer sizing and binding advice



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I know he has a pretty big stance, but this guy is buttering the shit out of things on a 159 Custom X which is a stiff cambered board.

Don't buy a board to butter, buy a board that suits your style and leanr to make it butter.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Tibber said:


> Can't stop thinking about getting a never summer board for the rest of the season although I was advised not to
> I'm *6.0'* high and weigh *163 lbs*. Intermediate rider.
> 
> Size wise I was thinking the Type Two in *154cm* would be a good allrounder and better than the 157 for butters and spins. Do you agree?


No comment on whether you should get a Never Summer (I have/had 2 and unlikely to buy another one).

But disagree with your sizing. I would put you on the 157 Proto at least.


----------



## Tibber (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Just want to buy a new board and NS simply sounds awesome!

Any comments on bindings, or should I ask in the bindings forum? 
Looking at:
- Burton genesis
- Burton cartel
- Flow Fuse GT


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Just preference in regard to bindings.

I'm not a fan of Flow bindings myself. I really like Burton bindings and have been using them for years. I usually ride Cartels because they are a nice dependable do everything binding. People seem to like the Genesis bindings, I haven't tried them myself but folks are a bit mixed regarding the high backs with most people liking them.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Tibber said:


> Thanks for the advice. Just want to buy a new board and NS simply sounds awesome!
> 
> Any comments on bindings, or should I ask in the bindings forum?
> Looking at:
> ...


I put Rome katana on my type two and I love em.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Check out Rome Mod Rocker, gonna be much more affordable than a NS, Burton bindings will be grear on any board you put them on. Malavita, genesis, or cartel are all good options. If you are dead set on NS go Proto imo...great all mountain deck.


----------

